# Trying to find best Heat Press Vinyl for Next Level Triblend Tshirts? Vinyl coming off after 2 washes



## Braz (May 15, 2014)

Hello, 
Im trying to do a 2 color Vinyl application with Next Level TriBlend shirts on an MPress Heat Press. Not having much luck. 

Following the directions, I started out with 1 color using the specified Temp, Time, and Pressure. The vinyl wouldn't peel off/wouldn't stick to the shirt. So, I attempted with longer time… same outcome, higher temp (a little better, not perfect), more pressure (getting better, not perfect) and to get max pressure I put a towel on bottom of heat press to maximize pressure (the best I can get). The outcome still isn't up to the quality I would like. Has anyone come across these problems, found a solution, or the perfect Vinyl to use on triblends? 

I have practiced a lot with the EcoFilm from Immprintables. I just bought other vinyls to try from Stahl's thinking the EcoFilm was the problem… I'm trying the Stahls Vinyls now (Fashion FILM, Sport Film Lite, and Premium Plus) but would love any info so I can try every option in temp, time, and pressure. 

Thanks for any and all information. 

This is my first post, I hope I gave enough info  
Cheers!
Amy


----------



## aimagedesign (Sep 2, 2009)

That's 'weird'. 
Did you preheat the shirts prior to adding the vinyl application?

My thought is there maybe some sort of costing/treatment that was used during the mana fracturing process of the fabric.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Get yourself a contact heat gauge to measure your heat press temperature.

I've seen heat presses that are off by as much as 60 degrees.


----------



## ChemicaUS (Dec 13, 2013)

Braz, 
As Peter suggested, it is possible that you're dealing with an anti-microbial coating of some kind. These have been known to cause problems because they repel the adhesives used in heat transfer films. I've scoured the company's website and catalog and there's no reference to it, but that doesn't mean it's not there. 
Check the tag on the shirts and see if there's any reference to 'moisture wicking' or 'odor reduction'. If there is, you might be able to 'burn' it off by preheating the area you're going to decorate with a sheet of silicone paper to draw off the coating. Then try to apply the film using your standard heat and temperature settings.


----------



## Stefano (Aug 5, 2013)

Braz said:


> Hello,
> Im trying to do a 2 color Vinyl application with Next Level TriBlend shirts on an MPress Heat Press. Not having much luck.
> 
> Following the directions, I started out with 1 color using the specified Temp, Time, and Pressure. The vinyl wouldn't peel off/wouldn't stick to the shirt. So, I attempted with longer time… same outcome, higher temp (a little better, not perfect), more pressure (getting better, not perfect) and to get max pressure I put a towel on bottom of heat press to maximize pressure (the best I can get). The outcome still isn't up to the quality I would like. Has anyone come across these problems, found a solution, or the perfect Vinyl to use on triblends?
> ...


The problem is the fabric - triblend contains rayon, which is very slippery. Stahl's does not offer a vinyl that adheres to rayon well. Some custom plastisol companies do not recommend applying their transfers to rayon either. I know the triblends fit nice, but I can't apply plastisol, vinyl, or rhinestones, so I'm back to the Next Level 100% cotton shirts.


----------



## WGiant (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm thinking of tackling some tri-blends, was going to use ThermoFlex Xtra.

It sets at a nice low temp. I love working with TF Plus, so I've got high hopes for this. Has anyone else tried this and seen how it holds up over time?


----------



## Wildgoose (Mar 5, 2013)

I've done a few tri-blends using Siser Stretch without any problems. I think the OP probably had a temperature issue with his press more than a fabric issue. Just my opinion.


----------



## WGiant (Oct 15, 2015)

I did a shirt with Thermoflex Plus on one arm, pressed at 320, and Thermoflex Xtra on the other arm, pressed at 280.

Both seems to be holding fine after a wash, but the Plus at 320 has some very faint color change. I think it's acceptable, but I'd want to test it on more colors/brands before commiting to it.

I'll give both a few more washes before saying for sure which I'll stick with.


----------



## catfsh34 (Nov 1, 2016)

WGiant said:


> I did a shirt with Thermoflex Plus on one arm, pressed at 320, and Thermoflex Xtra on the other arm, pressed at 280.
> 
> Both seems to be holding fine after a wash, but the Plus at 320 has some very faint color change. I think it's acceptable, but I'd want to test it on more colors/brands before commiting to it.
> 
> I'll give both a few more washes before saying for sure which I'll stick with.


How'd the shirts stand up? Was this on a triblend shirt with rayon?

Thanks!


----------



## catfsh34 (Nov 1, 2016)

How'd the shirts stand up? Was this on a triblend shirt with rayon?

Thanks!


----------



## WGiant (Oct 15, 2015)

catfsh34 said:


> How'd the shirts stand up? Was this on a triblend shirt with rayon?


The Plus did great, and it did have 25% Rayon (DM130). I wash my shirts cold/cold on a normal cycle and dry normal as well. I wore/washed it until the shirt started to really pill up. The vinyl wasn't changed in the least bit. 

I would suggest doing a few test with your perticular press for heat/pressure before going ahead with a production run, but I've total confidence it can work.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

WGiant, any updates on the thermoflex plus on tri-blends

are tri-blends really the cat's meow/pajamas?


----------

